# Had Fish Stolen!!!



## BIG JOHNSON

Went to the Grand on Saturday with a buddy for some steel action. We started at the 84 bridge area first. Ended up with 8 in the first hour, kept 2 females for eggs. We then decided to go above the train trestle to see if we could find a few more. But before that we dropped off the 2 that we had kept in the truck so we didn't have to drag them all over the place. On the way back up Chris said lets see if there still in the back of the truck, THEY WERE NOT!!! Some sorry, no good (blank) stole them out of the back of my truck. I just cant believe someone would do some thing like this! If they needed fish i would be more than happy to give em to them. But to take fish, this is a whole new low.

DO NOT leave anything and i mean anything in your vehicles, you just don't know what some people will steal. 

It gives a whole new meaning to (steal)head

Thanks, Capt AL


----------



## Big Daddy

Could be raccoons.,.. or bears...  

Or jerks!


----------



## BIG JOHNSON

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Went to the Grand on Saturday with a buddy for some steel action. We started at the 84 bridge area first. Ended up with 8 in the first hour, kept 2 females for eggs. We then decided to go above the train trestle to see if we could find a few more. But before that we dropped off the 2 that we had kept in the truck so we didn't have to drag them all over the place. On the way back up Chris said lets see if there still in the back of the truck, THEY WERE NOT!!! Some sorry, no good (blank) stole them out of the back of my truck. I just cant believe someone would do some thing like this! If they needed fish i would be more than happy to give em to them. But to take fish, this is a whole new low.

DO NOT leave anything and i mean anything in your vehicles, you just don't know what some people will steal. 

It gives a whole new meaning to (steal)head


Thanks, Capt. AL


----------



## Spaniel235

Probably Steelers


----------



## John S

Thats a bummer! 

It really sucks when you do have a fish and want to leave it but have to worry about some low-life stealing it. I often walk deep in the woods and (of course) don't want to haul a 10lb. steelhead around (my net, pole, and gear is enough). Especially, when like you said, if they asked you would be more than happy to catch/give them one!

I'm sorry to hear about your loss!  

Seriously though.

At least you know you CAN catch one unlike obviously someone!


----------



## ParmaBass

That's unbelievable!! Stealing a fish from someones car?? Did they take anything else?


----------



## Hetfieldinn

Hard to believe what some people will do.

My bet is that it was someone that has never eaten them before.


----------



## jobu

That's horrible! But it doesn't surprise me. My guess is someone needed eggs. But I hope it was like Het said and it was "someone that has never eaten them before." Those things taste like crap, no matter how you cook them.


----------



## BIG JOHNSON

Nothing else was in the back of the truck, i know better than leaving anything of any value out in the open, but stealing a stealhead come on! If it's going to be like this i will quit going. Het im with you on the taste, i hope they go to take a big ole bite of those things, that will teach em! If they wanted fish, they could of had as many as they wanted, if they would of just asked. Heck i would show them how to catch them.


----------



## Dock Time

It might not have been a person that took your fish....


----------



## Kodiak

BIG JOHNSON said:


> Het im with you on the taste, i hope they go to take a big ole bite of those things, that will teach em! If they wanted fish, they could of had as many as they wanted, if they would of just asked. Heck i would show them how to catch them.


OK, then, why did you keep them if that's your opinion of eating them? Let me quess: to keep the eggs and throw the fish away. Or the old "I kept them for someone else" routine, eh (ie: keep eggs and throw fish away). I think if someone stole them to eat they're a notch above someone who would keep fish for eggs and discard. Sorry if that wasn't your plan, but I've just observed one too many fish "zipped" for eggs left by friggin lowlifes this season...

You guys need to learn to cook fish is all I have to say. If you aren't too lazy they're great smoked...or cooked in salmon patty type recipes. Or learn to keep the right fish: a 17" silver fish is better baked than a larger, dark fish. Oh, that's right, the 17" fish doesnt have eggs  

KODIAK


----------



## MuskieJim

Steelhead is fantastic if you know how to prepare it properly. I soak it in milk and garlic overnight (the milk breaks down the fishy enzymes). Then I put a cajun dry rub and either cook them directly on the grill or place the fillets in aluminum foil with a little butter. Delicious. And I'm with you Kodiak, you keep it for eggs, you should probably eat it. Good sportsmanship.


----------



## PapawSmith

Spaniel is right, they were certainly Steelers. Probably from Pittsburgh, downtrodden, feeling regected, looking for any kind of easy meal that won't be yanked from their grasp just before it's ready!  But seriously since this seems to have morphed into a "If you keep em cook em" thread, go to Home Depot and buy a couple of those wire fish cooking frames that sandwich the fish. Filet your steelhead and put them in the holders. Cook them on the grill, hot, flip them about every minute for about 8-9 minutes and baste them each time you flip them with melted buter, lemon juice, a little vinegar, and whatever kind of spices you like. It is as good as ANY fish you have ever ate. After you take their eggs......consume their carcass.... it's only right plus they're delicious.


----------



## BIG JOHNSON

Kodiac, No matter what i do with the fish it is my business. I would suggest watching who you call a low life, last i checked i have'nt done anything to you or anyone else for that matter. I think the last time i looked at my fishing license it never stated that if i keep a fish that i have to eat it. In the last 4 triips we've caught around 125 stealhead, and out of those we kept 6. Is that OK with you??? I started this post to warn everyone to watch what they leave out, not to get lit up on how many fish i keep!!! Most that know me dont think im a LOW LIFE last time i check, or maybe they just dont tell me if they think so.


----------



## jobu

Kodiak and MuskieJim, 
Thank the Lord for people like you. I know a few good people, like yourselves, who love the taste of smoked Steelhead, fish patties, etc. I do keep the occasional female for the eggs. But, I absolutely hate the taste of them (Yes, I've had them every which way from people who insist that their recipe is different). I agree with both of you that you shouldn't keep the fish if the flesh is going to be wasted. Fortunately, those friends of mine are more than happy to take it off my hands. Does it really matter if I eat them or a friend does? I think not!


----------



## Fishaholic69

haha he called you a low life! rofl. but anyways on a serious note I wouldn't keep it for just the eggs. I have even seen sucker fish gutted just for the eggs also and still think thats rotten even tho they are not a game fish I would of been more than happy to catch them instead of finding there opened carcass on the ground full of flies. glad I don't have to kill something just for its eggs to go fish. my eggs are made of glo yarn. guess I am a catch and release kinda guy. on the low life kick. maybe you aren't one at all but in a wasting fish kinda way you are one if you just throw the fish away and keep the eggs. if you give the fish away to someone fine but don't waste a perfectly good fish. just my opinion. oh as for the stolen fish. welcome to ohio! don't trust anyone


----------



## icehuntR

I'm pissed to read your fish were stolen  Looks like keeping them loc -ked up is the only way. Lawn/leaf bags anyone ? Remember we're not all thieves , so take heart & some extra precautions. :F


----------



## GaryV311

John S said:


> At least you know you CAN catch one unlike obviously someone!


Hey!


----------



## Fishaholic69

GaryV311 said:


> Hey!


i thought he was talking about me


----------



## wildbill

HOORAAA!! Did any of you do gooders pay any attention to the drug dealers selling to your kids?? How Bout the the rest of the trash that hangs out around there??? 

I guess it's ok to steal legal fish that a guy paid for?? I know.."we need more gun control"..Hey...let's ban fishing while were at it!! It's no wonder things are so ******up!!

JMHO!! 
Happy Fishing!!


----------



## John S

!% Whoa! 

"At least you know you can catch them, unlike someone" 

was directed at the thieves. LOL Was it you two? JK

I don't think keeping them for just eggs is OK unless you use the rest of the fish. By that I meen having someone (whether you or someone else) eat them. Use fake bait, flys, maggots, ect. if that is your plans. You can catch them on too much other stuff to kill one JUST for eggs. Also, you can buy eggs or even ask most OGF'ers and they will be happy to give you some (especially if they know what else may happen). This isn't directed to you Big Johnson, just voicing my opinion to everyone. (I don't know what you do with your fish).

I don't eat mine, but my parents will  . They insist that they taste great. Maybe it's just the fine fish I catch At least give them to the needy or something. Just my opinion.


----------



## Fishaholic69

Whoa! 

"At least you know you can catch them, unlike someone" 

was directed at the thieves. LOL Was it you two? JK


lol. no just having hard time getting me a steelie on a fly. even so i won't steal one tho lol maybe someone stole it, revived it and let it go! lmao


----------



## K gonefishin

Nobody on this site has the right to say what Al Johnson can or cannot do with his fish, if he wants to keep a hen for some eggs and toss the rest WHO CARES!!! The steelies in our tribs are there for one reason, put and take fishery that's it. If he wants to keep them to throw darts at or use them as target practice or put them in his friends mailbox for a joke that is his decision not yours. 

By the way, I've cooked steelies every which way possible in trying to come up with a good way to eat them, I don't care how you cook um, soak em, season them, fry, broil, grill,whatever they taste like crap, Any fish you have to smoke to get them to be somewhat edible is not good table fare, I've had them smoked by an expert and I could choke it down but it's not that great. 

You can probably cook a dog or cat to taste good but why bother when you can eat steak walleye or perch. They are fun to catch and that's it. 

From 2 years ago till today I do not and will not keep a steelie unless it is for it's eggs, you gonna call me a low life too!!


----------



## krustydawg

K gonefishin said:


> From 2 years ago till today I do not and will not keep a steelie unless it is for it's eggs, you gonna call me a low life too!!


You low life steelie killer you ! I use mine for garden fertilizer ! LOL ! I love reading the Steelhead threads !


----------



## Papascott

Too bad none of these fish were caught in a non stocked trib SHHHHASSHHH


----------



## PapawSmith

KGONE is right. Who gives a crap what is done with a kept fish. A dead fish is a dead fish whether you cook them or harvest the eggs and toss the carcass in the garden the fish is dead both ways. I happen to think they can be very good table fare, but that is me. I've kept them before to cook and forgot I had them till the next day and had to toss them. I quess that makes me an absent minded low life. The PETA freaks think were ALL low lifes just for catching them. If you keep em, eat em, harvest their eggs, fertilize your tomatoes, who cares.


----------



## B Thomas

Well Said KGONE!

I guess Im a lowlife too then, I have steelhead eggs in my freezer and dont eat the meat myself. I tried to give them away to people after I took the eggs and nobody wanted them, so anyone out there that eats steelhead PM myself or Big Al so we can line you up with some steelhead meat so we arent heathens. Has anyone ever released a steelhead after being caught in 60+ft of water in the summer??? I think we know from experience most of the time they DONT live. I think knowingly releasing fish that are dead or will die is unlawful- keeping a fish for the eggs is not. By the way, Ive fished with Al and he has caught and released more fish than most people on this forum would dream of.


----------



## luredaddy

OK EVERYBODY, take a DEEP breath, close your eyes and think spring!! Winter just started and nerves are raw. 
John


----------



## Janus

It seems like steelhead have reached a sort of bizarre transcendental status..on that note, anyone ever had a steelhead taco?
Janus


----------



## Kodiak

BIG JOHNSON said:


> Kodiac, No matter what i do with the fish it is my business. I would suggest watching who you call a low life, last i checked i have'nt done anything to you or anyone else for that matter. I think the last time i looked at my fishing license it never stated that if i keep a fish that i have to eat it. In the last 4 triips we've caught around 125 stealhead, and out of those we kept 6. Is that OK with you??? I started this post to warn everyone to watch what they leave out, not to get lit up on how many fish i keep!!! Most that know me dont think im a LOW LIFE last time i check, or maybe they just dont tell me if they think so.



I called people who keep fish for eggs and THROW AWAY the rest lowlives...is that what you do? If not, I guess I wasn't talking to you. That's my opinion, I'm entitled to it, and I know that I'm far from alone in feeling that way. BTW, some of you need to learn to read thoroughly before posting a reply.

Steelhead are a public resource that can be recycled again and again. That's why keeping one for eggs if you only throw away the rest is wasteful and irresponsible. Nobody who condones that type of behaviour can even remotely be called a "sportsman".

KODIAK


----------



## Fishaholic69

have heard of the tacos before but never ever had um. couple gurls i've met have come close to bein steelhead tacos tho. I've never tasted steelhead before so I didn't know they sucked until I read this post. 
anyways I just said its kinda wrong to do that. but you can do what you want. just cause I think its wrong don't make it wrong to everyone.


----------



## boonecreek

just,ant no love in the world any more


----------



## Janus

Kidding man just a touchy subject..everyone is right and everyone is wrong at the same time. Personally I have not had the opportunity to make that decision because I can't catch one..ha! but I don't keep fish..unless I have to and then I'm kinda confused because I don't eat fish...the recipes for a smallie the size of your thumb are hard to come by.
Janus


----------



## B Thomas

anyone want to talk about whether we should be able to fish the reefs during the spawn? HA HAjust a joke of course we should!!!!!!


----------



## Fishaholic69

bunch of steelhead egg stealing low lifes! jk haha


----------



## gainer888

Ok, I get the "keeping a Steelhead only for eggs", but what if you get one mounted? With mounting, you do not get the meat either...is that wrong?


----------



## fishingful

gainer888 said:


> Ok, I get the "keeping a Steelhead only for eggs", but what if you get one mounted? With mounting, you do not get the meat either...is that wrong?


of course it is anything you do with stockedhead er um i mean steelhead other that releasing them is bad

stoke stoke stoke


----------



## K gonefishin

Okay Kodiak, this lowlife steelie killer wants your superior expert opinion seeing that you know all and care so dearly for the steelie population I have a question for you. 

I'm not sure if you fish the deep waters in the central basin from say Lorain eastward to Conneaut but what do you suggest we do to the steelies we destroy while trolling for walleye fishing in the deep waters, do you know that over 75% of the steelhead we catch out in the lake will not live if we throw them back?  I fish off Cleveland alot and there are days I will catch 10 steelies or more when I'm not even targeting them. They actually become a nuisence while walleye fishing expecially if I'm fishing a tourney or pre fishing for one. How do you expect to recycle a dead fish????  

Like I said before, steelhead are in lake erie for a put and take fishery. They are here for sport fishing and that's it. I am able to fish for steelies and catch them it is MY RIGHT, AL Johnson's right and everyone else that fishes for them's right to do whatever I want with them. If you don't think that is correct why are they in the lake? 

I take extreme offence to you saying I'm not a sportsman, I tossed back probably 300 walleye this year, (probably more than you can even image catching  ) that is a fish I care about and will use my best judgement on walleye because they are not stocked for fun fishing, they play a huge role in the echo system of lake erie and are far more important than steelies, if they were not stocked you wouldn't even be able to fish for them.


----------



## dumbagain

Spaniel was close but not right. it was titans...stealing the chrome just like they stole the browns lucky season this year. 

(but really this is a fishing forum not a dejected browns fans forum...go join the yahoos at espn forums to cry about that! & face up to this we lost twice to the steelers this year so they did their job to get into the playoffs)


----------



## MuskieJim

I am going to chime in because I feel that some major principles of stocking and management come into play when discussing catch and release. Granted, K gonefishing is allowed to have his own opinion, it is not one that I agree with whatsoever. First of all, no one cares how many walleye you caught or released. I too have kept hens for eggs, however, I do utilize the meat. It's how I was raised and brought up in outdoor sports. You shoot it, you eat it. You catch it and keep it, you eat it. I'm glad that I mainly fish muskies, because almost all muskie fanatics are CPR fisherman. 

To each his own. Anyone who has had a 30+ fish day can tell you there are plenty of steelhead in the river for a few to be kept for eggs, etc. I don't believe that makes you a bad sportsman, just a wasteful one. And Kodiak is only getting frustrated because he obviously loves fishing and steelhead.


----------



## K gonefishin

Quote "I too have kept hens for eggs, however, I do utilize the meat. It's how I was raised and brought up in outdoor sports. You shoot it, you eat it. *You catch it and keep it, you eat it". *

Like I said, I catch 10-30 steelies on the lake and 90% of them dead by the time they get to the boat.....are you suggesting I stop walleye fishing bc I am killing steelhead and not eating them? according to what you say I should be utilizing the meat. 

Sorry Jim but I can't and will not eat steelhead JUST because I caught it so your philosophy cannot be applied to fish that your not targeted. It would be simply impossible, yeah I do try and give fish away to people who will take it but even the people that take it can't store 100's of pounds of steelies I could give to them every year during the open water season. 

I do agree with you shoot it you eat it, it's way different because you are 100% targeting what ever your gun is pointed at and it's 100% your choice to pull the trigger, fishing is different however because you don't always have the choice of what will bite your baits while fishing. 

I mentioned the catch and release of a ton of walleye I tossed back because I am a sportsman and do not keep more than I can eat or give to friends, it's called selective harvest I'm sure you know something about that because of Musky fishing, I'm more less laying the ground work here for more than just steelies and how treat different species. All species are not created equal therefore I will treat them differently and how and what I do with each fish I caught, in no way was I bragging about how many walleye I caught I do want to be clear about that.


----------



## MuskieJim

I am just really thankful that no muskies are hitting your walleye lures. And I'm also glad that muskies don't eat their own eggs. If that were the case, there would be no muskies left if everyone applied your fishing philosophies. I don't believe that certain species are more important than others. Its just really unfourtunate that not everyone respects the catch and sport of fishing. True fisherman are all about conservation. I caught a 33 inch walleye at Chautauqua on a muskie lure and released it. Maybe I should've killed it because it wasn't a muskie. Nuisence walleye. 

Quote "I take extreme offence to you saying I'm not a sportsman, I tossed back probably 300 walleye this year, (probably more than you can even image catching )" <- No one cares. More than my wildest dreams.


----------



## krustydawg

MuskieJim said:


> I am just really thankful that no muskies are hitting your walleye lures. And I'm also glad that muskies don't eat their own eggs. If that were the case, there would be no muskies left if everyone applied your fishing philosophies. I don't believe that certain species are more important than others. Its just really unfourtunate that not everyone respects the catch and sport of fishing. True fisherman are all about conservation. I caught a 33 inch walleye at Chautauqua on a muskie lure and released it. Maybe I should've killed it because it wasn't a muskie. Nuisence walleye.
> 
> Quote "I take extreme offence to you saying I'm not a sportsman, I tossed back probably 300 walleye this year, (probably more than you can even image catching )" <- No one cares. More than my wildest dreams.


You are missing Kevin's point here bud ! I highly doubt the walleye you caught while musky fishing fought to the death like steelhead do in the open lake so you were able to release it alive. A steelhead in the open lake fights a whole helluva lot differently than river caught steelehead I can assure you of that. How can one target walleye and keep steelhead off the lines ? Please enlighten me. I guess we should start keeping all the sheepshead and white perch / bass we catch while yellow perch fishing to huh....


----------



## K gonefishin

What kind of answer is that? 

Your completely missing the point and turning it into something completely different Jim. My question to you Jim is and I would image you should be able to come up with a legitimate answer of. What do you want me to do with all the steelies I catch that will die while walleye fishing if I toss them back in. If they would live, every single last one of them would go back so I could catch them in the river. Seeing this isn't the case with this fish, I ask you what do you want me and everyone else to do about it, any suggestions???? 

Good job on catching a huge walleye musky fishing, that's a great fish but the walleye was releaseable and steelies sometimes are not, so it's completely different. If I was a musky fisherman every single one of those fish would go back into the water ASAP after a picture, a quick landing and minimal handleing with the proper use of a cradle net, like they are suppose to. 

I do support the catch and release of the sport, when I can release the fish. I say steelies are a little side and seperate because they are a put and take fishery, muskie are stocked but can live many years in a lake and C&R is vital to a good fishery, the entire steelhead population rotates every 4 years or so, replentishing all fish stocked due to the short life cycle so once again compeletly different. 

Leave the Musky out of this topic, different rules apply to that fish. Oh by the way mr conservationist, what have you done with un releaseable Musky??? I've always wondered what happens in that situation???? 

You know what, come up to Cleveland in early July and bring a huge cooler we'll go fishing and I'll send you home with limits of steelies that died on the way to the boat, we'll do this about 20 times over the summer, then at the end of the summer we will talk about this again I bet your opinon on steelies will change a little. ohh do this for years as well, many years and then maybe...just maybe you will see where I'm coming from on this topic of steelies. 


Thanks Krusty, I guess you are seeing my point right on 100&#37;.


----------



## John S

Now, Now, Now! You all are missing the point! We are saying to eat the eggs along with the carcus! Waste none! If you prepare them right it's like cavier!  

Also, those sheephead taste great if you use my special recipe + they have a diamond in their head to give your wife a beautiful ring. 

PM me for the sh*thead recipe!


----------



## reo

IMO, NO FISH, not sheephead, walleye, steelie, whatever should be killed, incedentially or on purpose and not utilized . If and when I catch a steelie while walleye fishing it goes into the cooler and ends up on a neighbors table. There are plenty of people that enjoy eating them. Put up a post "looking for some one that eats steelhead"...Something 


As far as killing them soley for eggs (and trashing the rest) so you can catch more, well you may be able to type that that is your right but I gotta believe that in your heart you know that there is something wrong with it. To me it would be like killing a deer and hacking off the head just for the mount.

Legal or not, your right or not, you bought a license or not, 
IT IS JUST WRONG, and NOT ETHICAL!!! Fish or game, waste is wrong


----------



## MuskieJim

We are obviously not going to see eye to eye. I have caught plenty of steelhead on the lake while trolling walleyes with friends. The fish swim away no problem. Why do 90% of the fish you catch die?


----------



## krustydawg

MuskieJim said:


> We are obviously not going to see eye to eye. I have caught plenty of steelhead on the lake while trolling walleyes with friends. The fish swim away no problem. Why do 90% of the fish you catch die?


If it is true that you have caught plenty of steelhead while walleye fishing on the lake, there's *no way *that 100% of those fish swam away no problem. How many steelhead are we talking here  3 fish does not make a significant enough sample size to be making a comment of that nature. 



reo said:


> IMO, NO FISH, not sheephead, walleye, steelie, whatever should be killed, incedentially or on purpose and not utilized


So how do you utilize gut hooked sheepshead and white perch caught while perchin ? Do you deliver these to your neighbors and friends for the table also ?


----------



## Fishaholic69

bet those lil poor african kids would eat the pounds of steelhead "waste" these guys just throw away. like I said. its pretty sad you got to kill something just to keep its eggs just so you can catch more of the same the fish just for you own pleasure. some people just don't care about living creatures. they are the ones that leave trash all over the river too prolly. they are selfish people and just worry about themselves and not the planet or its resources. there are many other ways to catch the these same fish and release them if not intended for food instead of just wasting a beautiful fish and gutting it for its eggs and throwing the rest out in the trash to rot. sometimes accidents do happen but that doesn't seem the case in all of the posts. I respect the earth and all its animals and still think its wrong to kill something you ain't gonna eat.. but hell what do I know.


----------



## CHEFSKIP

Is there a Difference between West Coast Steelies and lake Erie Steelies? I fish Near Seattle with my dad for steelhead....The Fish always taste good. A little like salmon mixed with trout. It s been on several menus at restaurants I worked at..sold well. Is it the salt water? Different water? or are you guys getting the dark/red colored ones? What gives? Oh and if you think this link is getting heated you should try posting questions about unstocked tribs.....


----------



## misfit

there is a taste difference between wild western steelhead and the freshwater stockers.due to their life in saltwater,they do have a better flavor.


----------



## Hetfieldinn

For some reason, I happened to catch a decent number os Steelies this past season while trolling for walleyes. Sixteen, if my log is correct (which it is). I can say with confidence, that none of the fish would have survived if they were released. These fish were obviously fought out. Done. Not to mention that they were bleeding like a stuck pig when netted. They had fought and thrashed so hard, that the hooks from our baits had just about ripped their gills out. Luckily, there was always someone on the boat that wanted them.

The same phenomenon seems to happen on Lake Ontario. During our trip up there this fall, we caught a couple of undersized Steelies. Steelies had to be so many inches long before you could keep them. The few undersized ones we caught were already pretty much dead when they got to the boat. All we could do was throw them overboard and hope for the best. They all went belly up immediately. We felt terrible, but whadyagonnado. I was just glad we didn't catch a whole hell of a lot of them.


----------



## BIG JOHNSON

OK alcoholic69, you caught me. I'm one of the low lives that leave my worm containers and trash all over the place. Because if you keep a couple fish that automatically make you a litter bug also. I see how this works now. 

This post has just gotten out of control. ONCE AGAIN, This post was to warn others to watch what they leave in there vehicles! Not to start a bunch of arguing

This thread reminds me of how walleye central started going, that's the reason i quit posting there also. 

I bet if something gets stolen out of your vehicle, you wont be worrying about how many fish someone keeps, you'll be crying the blues on what got stolen.

If you really stop and think about it, once you eat a steelhead where does it end up going??? It all ends up in the same place no matter what you do with it. 

sincerely, Low life,litter bug, scumbag AL


----------



## seapro

Ok, I have a really serious question here!!!

Now pay close attention - you are really going to have to have your thinking caps on for this one !!!

What's the call if I cut the eggs out of a fish and then put the carcass in my truck and someone steals the carcass ??? LMAO  

I swear I amuse myself!!!


----------



## Fishaholic69

haha everyone gets bent out of shape to easy.
what happens if all this would of happened on a unstocked tributary? someone would have hell to pay! rofl. oh and beer is mighty tasty I am drinkn one right now


----------



## BigDaddy300

I have a question for the Erie trollers getting all the steelies. Say there are 2 guys in the boat and you happen to hook and land 10 steelies while walleye fishing( I believe the limit in the summer is 5) You believe they will die so you put them in the box. You keep fishing for walleye and catch more steelhead that you are sure will die. What do you do with those?


----------



## Fishaholic69

they prolly throw um to the gulls... they don't care about um.


----------



## wildbill

Hey Big Al..Way to go!! We need to find a way to make more money off this!! If we call "Dennis K" He will look into this..If we had a ummmm a possession fee..ya then you be the man!! Heck..lets have a bait fee,wader fee,ohh..I forgot...don't walk on the shoreline..someone owns it. Really it won't be long we will just ban fishing...Maybe we could buy a season stealing pass??? Most of the posts seem to like the idea of stealing from others..All the new jobs created..


----------



## DanAdelman

Fishaholic69 said:


> bet those lil poor african kids would eat the pounds of steelhead "waste" these guys just throw away. like I said. its pretty sad you got to kill something just to keep its eggs just so you can catch more of the same the fish just for you own pleasure. some people just don't care about living creatures. they are the ones that leave trash all over the river too prolly. they are selfish people and just worry about themselves and not the planet or its resources. there are many other ways to catch the these same fish and release them if not intended for food instead of just wasting a beautiful fish and gutting it for its eggs and throwing the rest out in the trash to rot. sometimes accidents do happen but that doesn't seem the case in all of the posts. I respect the earth and all its animals and still think its wrong to kill something you ain't gonna eat.. but hell what do I know.



^^^^ I totally agree... there are lots of deer why not shoot them to use the racks to call more in just leave the carcus... Its all the fun of the hunt... The american pioneers probably had a blast bringing the buffafo to near extintion killing just to kill and you could go on and on when it comes to so called sportsman throughout history....its sad to say not that much has changed...I kept the first few steelhead I caught and had no idea they didn't taste that great but i broiled them will mustard and onion and choked them down just not to be wastfull and gave away the rest... Of course we cant save everything or be perfect conservationist we are in fact human here to destroy the earth we live in....
with this being said yes you paid your 20$ for a fishing licence by law you can keep your limit and do what you want and you are probably not going to single handedly wipe out a fishery even with dream like numbers....Its the fact that its not a big deal to so many others that scares me... Why be wastefull of anything...and yes you can be a low life without realizing it...
PS this is not directed towards any one person or two people....


----------



## Fishaholic69

I hate people who have to steal. I never said stealing was right. if ya wanna get into stealing. these guys are stealing perfectly good fish from all of us by killing them just for there eggs and throwing the body in the trash. dan good post and good point on the deer perspective. I guess there is nothing we can do but state our opinions. these guys are prolly just too thick headed to let it get through to um tho. all men are created equal. why can't fish have the same right. by the way I just looked outside! I think the rivers rising just like some of these guys blood pressures


----------



## marshal45

WOW! A lot of different perspectives. If I keep a steelhead I eat it which is why I keep only a couple per year. If I need eggs I just buy them. If you are catching as many steelhead and walleye every year as some of these posts have suggested is fishing still fun? The thing that keeps me coming back is not limiting every time but the actual hunt. I am really starting to feel like a worthless fisherman b/c not only have I not caught 300 walleye in a year, I havn't caught that many in my life. I am only 27 though so I have time.


----------



## K gonefishin

I guess some of you river guys that don't pound steelies in the open water just don't get it, it's a whole different ballgame out there. I still never got answers to the questions I posed, I find that funny, you can't come up with a good true answer so you'll just spin it your way and attack people for being lowlife's, non sportsman, stealers, and whatever else you have come up with while completely ignoring the real questions posed to you. 

Marshal. I'm on 28 and I put alot of time and effort into being the best walleye fisherman I can, and to answer your question is fishing still fun, hell yeah it is and I still have to hunt for fish, but guys (not just me but many many others on this site like Al Johnson, Bthomas) that put alot of time on the water can go out and pound fish on a regular basis with alot of us having 30-50 fish days at times, unless you are one of these types of guys I guess I shouldn't real expect you to understand about the deep water fishing and how many steelies are out there willing to bite in the summer. (don't take that the wrong way just saying)

As I said before, I don't keep fish for eggs, I haven't kept a river steelie in 6 years, I just buy the eggs from tackleshops. I enjoy the sport and toss them all back, the conversation got twisted between river fishing and lake fishing, completely different and cannot be grouped together IMO. Yes fish are fish but different rules apply to them at different times of the year and it's beyond our control while trolling as to what will bite our lines, since I have been fishing harnesses much more and leaving the spoons at home I have had alot less hookups on chrome but they will even hit those. Believe me i don't want to kill steelies any time of the year but it's just not possbile. 

Het and Krusty also agreed that lake steelies fight to the death and they have to be caught, alot of us walleye trollers try our hardest to get them to the boat quickly and release so they can swim away but it's not always possible. I even try not to net them and just bring them to the boat and unhook them while they are hanging of the transom of the boat, it's when they hit the deck and freak out is what causes them to die due to bleeding. I try to avoid that at all cost and I'm happy when I get to release one and it does swim away with no blood pooring out of it. Better yet I love when they just come off without getting them to the boat.

I'm sorry if I ticked anyone off on this post not my intention I'm just trying to get some of you guys to see the point on a couple of these mini topics in this thread.


----------



## flylogicsteelhead

I fish the rivers of Ohio and Pa from around Labor Dayish to the week before Memorial day. I also fished Erie this past year about 12 times with Bobinstow, EZbite, and a few others. 

The steel in river are much different fighting than the lake however they don't have a massive pressure change that takes place in their body upon landing; a huge difference in trying to release steel on the lake instead of the river. Alot of river guys dont understand how tough it is to try to release one after spend 15 min trying to reel him in with 200-250 feet of line out while trolling 2.5-3knots and he keeps taking line-Not the case in the river. I released one out of about 14 this past summer. Its like fishing for spawned out females in the river in may that take 20 min just to revive them.

The main question comes down to waste. I think people just want to see a fished utilized. I think it disturbes anyone to walk past a carcass stripped of eggs sitting on the side of the river. And yes some like to eat them, but they do make great fertilizer too, as a last resort. I think its speaks wonders about a persons values when they put the fish to use besides using it to catch other fish. And yes you can do with it what you want, its your fish, you caught it, but I have never been more impressed than the few people I know that eat, use the eggs, and carcass for fertilizer or a fumet'. 

I know the original post had to do with steelhead being stolen out of the back of someone's truck and that sure sucks. Anyone who has had something stolen from them can empathize with that. However I'm glad that this post turned into a more important issue obviously bothering a few people, understanding both sides are key because I have met few people who fish both successfully.


----------



## marshal45

Marshal. I'm on 28 and I put alot of time and effort into being the best walleye fisherman I can, and to answer your question is fishing still fun, hell yeah it is and I still have to hunt for fish, but guys (not just me but many many others on this site like Al Johnson, Bthomas) that put alot of time on the water can go out and pound fish on a regular basis with alot of us having 30-50 fish days at times, unless you are one of these types of guys I guess I shouldn't real expect you to understand about the deep water fishing and how many steelies are out there willing to bite in the summer. (don't take that the wrong way just saying)

Kgonefishing, no problem I will not take the wrong way. That is great that you have found success on the open waters. I guess the thing I did take the wrong way is the comment about catching 300 walleye in a year. I know it wasnt pointed at me but I can only dream of catching that many walleye. As for your question on what are you supposed to do about catching the steelies while trolling for walleye: I dont see anything possible to prevent this. It may just be a matter of what do you do with them when you do catch them and they cannot be revived. I know you are not the only one in this predicament either, as it is common. In fact I didnt even realize that most of them died after the catch. I have caught them and they put up one hell of a fight and you are right they are a bloody mess afterwards. I just never caught over my limit in a day to have to try to throw them back. I guess I learn something new everyday, so in that respect THANKS.


----------



## elkhtr

reo said:


> If and when I catch a steelie while walleye fishing it goes into the cooler and ends up on a neighbors table. There are plenty of people that enjoy eating them. Put up a post "looking for some one that eats steelhead"...Something
> QUOTE]
> 
> Well said. I think all of us believe it is better if the fish were eaten rather than to throw it in the garden. Everyone could probably find someone here who would eat the fish and maybe make a new fishin buddy to boot.


----------



## K gonefishin

REO did have a good idea with that, this summer I will get a few phone numbers of some people that would come to my house and pick up un-filleted fish. I thought about this long and hard and it's about the only reasonble thing that can be done. I do have some people that will take some steelies but they don't want that much of it. 

I do give away alot of fish at the ramp as well, I'll even hang out and BS with friends and wait for boats to come in and give them away to other fisherman.


----------



## reo

Thanks guys. These fish are just too cool not to be utilized. I even got a guy that owns a local service station that loves to eat them and is thrilled when he sees me pull the boat in to his place. I don't even have to clean them for him!! When I catch them in the tribs they all go back BUT there is nothing wrong with somebody keeping one or two for the table.

In addition (and just to stir the pot a little ) when they are caught in warm water especially in the open lake they DIE. That is just another reason that they be utilized. Think about it,,,, a fish that fights so hard it kills its self. Bad karma to not utilize them Even if they swim away they SOON DIE almost always. 

Bad karma to those that zip them for the eggs and leave them lay or throw them in the garden too!! A hex to your fishing luck!! Should you return home smelling of :S


----------



## Fishaholic69

haha you guys got hexed


----------



## reo

So There!!


----------



## B Thomas

well I posted in my reply for anyone to private message me so the next time I go steelheading they can have the 2 that I keep but I have no responses yet. In speaking of using 
I guess the entire MORAL OF THIS THREAD IS DONT LEAVE ANYTHING YOU DONT WANT TAKEN IN THE OPEN. Lets put this one to bed shall we?


----------



## ezmarc

Well I've been reading this thread with interest ever since it started as a warning to others that stuff gets stolen if you leave it out. I was amazed at how quickly it turned personal with name calling and proselytizing. 

I thought personal attacks were against the terms of use for this board and have been wondering why it has been left go.

I too get upset when I go down to the river for some simple carp or catfishing (rare nowadays) and see where someone who was there before me caught a bunch of fish and just left them to rot (especially when my black lab decided to roll in them), but I don't see where Al ever stated an intent to do that or even to toss them when he was done. His main reason to keep them was for the eggs, I don't see anywhere that he made mention of trashing them. Even if he did plan on disposing of them, so what, the lake bottom must be littered with thousands upon thousands of fish that die of old age or disease most everyday. Those few fish he keeps for eggs each year are probably insignificant in the grand scheme of things and it's not like they are being taken from the natural order of reproduction. 

You can disagree with that action and I have some distaste for it myself if that's truly what happens but it still doesn't call for namecalling and character assassination in my opinion. I think Al has been a positive for this message board and for other boards as well. I'd hate to see him disappear from here too because of it. You can disagree without being disagreeable with a little thought and I've certainly seen less obtrusive posts get deleted or editted a lot faster than this one. What am I missing on this one?


----------



## misfit

> What am I missing on this one?


the fact that i've become a kinder,gentler moderator 


> I thought personal attacks were against the terms of use for this board and have been wondering why it has been left go.


you are correct.personal attacks are a violation of the rules.i've been watching this thread from the start and have read every post more than once.unless i missed something,there was only one post,possibly two that would fit that description.as for locking the thread at that time,it was my decision to let it go and hope the personal stuff would not continue.apparently the other mods thought the same way.we sometimes do that in an effort to give other members a chance to challenge the negative poster's opinion.we really don't enjoy intervening if we believe things have a chance of "fixing" themselves,which they do the majority of the time.we will however,close a thread at the author's request.
aside from getting away from the original topic and the slight temporary personal issue,there has been some good input.
we all know that there are individuals here who will always push their personal views and take things a little too far when it comes to certain subjects.they look for the opportunity,and many times do it by disrupting a discussion in which their point has no relevance.i.e. turning a post about theft into a firey debate on c&r or "personal ethics".


----------



## Papascott

Hi Brian, WHEN DID YOU GET HERE??????


----------



## B Thomas

got here this mornin Scott


----------



## DanAdelman

i wish there was a way to make everything less wastefull when it comes to food. Not sure how many people die in ohio due to starvation but i know there are some dying and suprising numbers accross the country. Whats even worse then the fish is the ammount of food restaurants throw away everyday. It is unbelievable I have worked at Ponderosa and now cracker barrel it blows my mind that there are no programs to conserve and use this food most of which is safe to consume.
As for the steel caught in open water if you are catching that many i am sure most walleye fisherman are doing the same I am suprised to state doesn't want to raise the limit or make it practical to sell or give your fish to local restaurants or fish market...
I just hate the idea of things being wasted...and definately feel very strongly about it...


----------



## triton175

DA - I don't know where you got your information that people across the country are starving in large numbers. There may be some hungry people in the US but there is virtually no starvation. The only people who starve in the US are children of parents who choose not to take care of them, or adults who choose not to take advantage of social services. These cases are VERY rare.

There are area food banks. I don't know if they take donations of fresh fish or not. If they don't, they should, and I'm sure people from this site would be willing to help.

Brian

ps. Don't leave fish in the back of your truck, they might get stolen.


----------



## Nikster

ezmarc said:


> Well I've been reading this thread with interest ever since it started as a warning to others that stuff gets stolen if you leave it out. I was amazed at how quickly it turned personal with name calling and proselytizing.
> 
> I thought personal attacks were against the terms of use for this board and have been wondering why it has been left go.
> 
> I too get upset when I go down to the river for some simple carp or catfishing (rare nowadays) and see where someone who was there before me caught a bunch of fish and just left them to rot (especially when my black lab decided to roll in them), but I don't see where Al ever stated an intent to do that or even to toss them when he was done. His main reason to keep them was for the eggs, I don't see anywhere that he made mention of trashing them. Even if he did plan on disposing of them, so what, the lake bottom must be littered with thousands upon thousands of fish that die of old age or disease most everyday. Those few fish he keeps for eggs each year are probably insignificant in the grand scheme of things and it's not like they are being taken from the natural order of reproduction.
> 
> You can disagree with that action and I have some distaste for it myself if that's truly what happens but it still doesn't call for namecalling and character assassination in my opinion. I think Al has been a positive for this message board and for other boards as well. I'd hate to see him disappear from here too because of it. You can disagree without being disagreeable with a little thought and I've certainly seen less obtrusive posts get deleted or editted a lot faster than this one. What am I missing on this one?


*WELL PUT*

How some take advantage & only got the guts to hide behind the keyboard, become ?, & then.................NAW I wont go there tain't worth it......


----------



## BIG JOHNSON

Marc, You absolutely right. I never stated what i do with the fish. I do give them away to some people at my work. Now I'm sure no one will believe me since i haven't said anything before now about it, but i do give them away. Anyone that really knows me even knows the name of the people i give em to. 

After i saw how much people jump on board and start beating people up, I thought i would just let it go and see how nasty folks could be! 

This week has been an eye opener for me, First someone stole fish , then Monday my bank called and said there was suspicious activity on my account, which there was. Someone used my credit card number to try and buy $1900 dollars worth of things!!! Even though i still had my card in my wallet they got the number some how. THEN one of my students had a catalytic converter stolen right out from under his jeep , right in front of his house, THEN one of my other students had a check stolen from him right out from his mail box and cashed, IT WAS HIS OWN SON!!!

So after this week I'm starting to wonder what is this world coming to???

Should i warn you guys to watch where you park your trucks, or will you guys beat up on me for that? For those of you that aren't familiar with this CONVERTER problem, people are stealing them all over. I know of 4 that have been stolen from friends of mine. Scum bags are stealing from car lots, parking lots, drive ways, you name it, they'll steal it from there!!!

This may sound alitle on the negitive side, but this has been what i have seen from this week, NOT TO MUCH GOOD!!!

Anyone that really knows me, Knows that i do not keep fish just to kill them, I'm the last person that wants to destroy the fisheries. I bet most people cant say that they through back 50 walleyes in one day alone this past year, I can! I Just enjoy the fact that we have one of the best fisheries in the world, And I do respect it!!!


----------



## K gonefishin

That sucks Al real freagin bad....well since the topic got switched to low life stealers. 

I had my 22 inch rims and tires stolen out of my garage saturday night while I was at a concert, I lock my garage every night before I go to bed but it happened before I got home between the hours of 4:24-11:45. Now it was someone in the complex I live in there is a punk ass kid around the corner a couple townhouses down from me I know it was him and his boys he knew I had them on my truck and probably walked by and opened my garage and looked to see if they where in there. The worst part is I'm only getting 1K through insurance and they are worth $3500 brand new. Needless to say I feel violated and could kill someone if I find them rolling around on another truck, they only fit traiblazers and envoys and a few other weird trucks. 

My buddy had his converter stolen as well, another guy I know in Cleveland had the copper pipes stolen out of the basement of a house he was rehabing to sell. 

I hate thieves they suck, if I find my wheels on another truck I feel real bad for him because he's gonna get it big time. I've been keeping my eyes on backpage, craigs list and ebay I hope I catch them slipping.


----------



## Shortdrift

Your remarks and feelings regarding theft and all the illegal activity that surronds us today are well founded but apply to a truly small percentage of the overall population. This Great Site is also INFECTED with a small percentage of individuals that continually find fault with the comments of others or bend the message sent to suit their own narrow minded outlook.

Rest assured that the overwhelming majority of OGF Members are law abiding sportsman with respect to all the outdoor activities they participate in and do their best to understand the message conveyed in a Post and if they don't agree, they respond in a intelligent and meaningful manner.

Forget the Buttheads and continue to participate in OGF.


----------



## krustydawg

Shortdrift said:


> Forget the Buttheads and continue toparticipate in OGF.


Unfortunately at one point in time in everyone's life they are going to be a victim of theft. Sad but true, I know I have had my fair share of being victim. A lot of people have kids and forget to raise them with morals, a work ethic and compassion for their fellow man. They would rather victimize others instead of becoming educated, getting a job and becoming an asset to society. I would love to find the sob who stole the fishing gear out of my truck at Turtle Creek last year, that one still chaffes my a$$ ! I totally agree Ron, the world would be a much better place if there weren't so many *Buttheads* in it ! Man, we either need to get some ice or it needs to warm up so we can hit the Lake !


----------



## seapro

Shortdrift said:


> This Great Site is also INFECTED with a small percentage of individuals that continually find fault with the comments of others or bend the message sent to suit their own narrow minded outlook.



Certainly agree!

To those individuals guilty of said offense, please repeat after me.

My name is ____________ and I am a fishaholic. I am currently going through extreme withdraws and apologize for my inability to currently function in polite society. I promise to re-read all post before submission and correct or alter any writings that can or will be construed as inappropriate or demeaning. I ask those with greater intelligence to understand my limitations when it comes to "thinking before I speak" and refrain from educating me in a manner that humors the masses at my expense.


----------



## Fishaholic69

so who's the butt-heads? point um out to us? am I one?


----------



## krustydawg

Fishaholic69 said:


> so who's the butt-heads? point um out to us? am I one?


Believe me, the buttheads know who they are...... As for the question, Am I one ? I don't know, you have to answer that question for yourself.


----------



## seapro

Fishaholic69 said:


> so who's the butt-heads? point um out to us? am I one?


To those individuals guilty of said offense, please repeat after me.

My name is _______________ and I am a Butthead. Blah Blah Blah !!


----------

